# [SOLVED] Mplayer won't play DVDs



## Katasee (May 6, 2010)

Greetings, I just installed Ubuntu 9.10, mplayer won't play DVD, went to Ubuntugeek and followed instructions to install libdvdcss2. Didn't work. Got ideas?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Mplayer won't play DVDs*

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!

Install the libdvdread4 package (no need to add 3rd party repositories) via terminal command line as follows:


```
sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
```
Then execute:


```
sudo /user/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
```
Also, you might want to install VLC which will play everything with no problems.


```
sudo apt-get install vlc
```
Cheers!


----------



## Katasee (May 6, 2010)

*Re: Mplayer won't play DVDs*

Interesting, It won't play O Brother Where Art Thou by the Coen Brothers, but it will play a Veggie Tales DVD. The Icon shows up on the desktop as DIME_NTSC, not as the movie. ??? VLC just sits there and won't open any video, Myplayer shows the error :Could not read from resource. Ideas????


----------



## Katasee (May 6, 2010)

*Re: Mplayer won't play DVDs*

Just tried to play "Robin Hood - Prince of Thieves and I got this error: Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file.

VLC error'd out with "VLC could not read the file"


----------



## stinkythink (May 2, 2010)

*Re: Mplayer won't play DVDs*

Check out this URL:

http://shibuvarkala.blogspot.com/2009/10/how-to-play-dvd-in-ubuntu-910-karmic.html

Also, SuperOS repo may be a good one to add to /etc/apt/sources.list.
Best wishes!


----------



## Katasee (May 6, 2010)

*Re: Mplayer won't play DVDs*

Thanks, after all those adjustments the DVD plays now.

Thanks again!
ray:


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Mplayer won't play DVDs*

Glad you were able to fix your problems!


----------

